

A secure news reader, ready for some proper promotion - emma_b
https://feedial.com/build/feedial

======
untitaker_
It's nice that the site enforces HTTPS, but I wouldn't call that a
distinguishing feature. Also calling it a "reader for a privacy conscious
generation" is a bit pompous, if that's the only feature in that direction.

~~~
jvdh
As a user you're exposing your reading habits to them. You can't know whether
they do something with that or not. They don't even mention it.

------
jvdh
I've switched recently to a self-hosted TinyTinyRSS, and it works like a
charm: [http://tt-rss.org](http://tt-rss.org)

I've been trying to rid of Google products as much as possible. I have a mail-
server, an ownCloud instance and since recently also TT-RSS. These kinds of
applications expose so much of your behaviour and interests. I don't feel it
is in my best interest to expose these.

------
artie_effim
looks good, and is fast, but I won't use it unless I can import my opml

~~~
skrowl
and it doesn't have smartphone apps

